# [Java] Error Message ausgeben???



## Carndret (21. Januar 2003)

Tja, wie mach ich das in Java bzw. einer AWT (nicht javax.swing!)?


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Januar 2003)

Exception fängst du 
mit dem catch block ab

zum Beispiel 

```
try {
  long nr = Long.parseLong(strLong);
}
// Auffangen Spezieller Fehler
catch(NumberFormatException e) {
  String ErrorMessage = e.getMessage();
  String StackTrace = e.getStackTrace();
}
// Alle anderen Fehler
catch(Exception e) {
  String ErrorMessage = e.getMessage();
  String StackTrace = e.getStackTrace(); 
}
```

und dann bekommst du über das Exception Object eine menge methoden mit denen du hantieren kannst


----------



## Carndret (21. Januar 2003)

Ahh danke!
Fehlermeldungen auszugeben ist ja immerhin sehr wichtig  ...
aber wie erstelle ich dann dafür die Errormessage als Fenster mit einen OK Button?


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Januar 2003)

Ich vermute mal 
die Information soll für 
dich sein.

Nimm doch besser ein debugger.
In Java ist es absolut nicht 
wichtig irgendwo Fehlermeldungen
auszugeben. 
Jede IDE hat nen richtigen Debugger
für solche Dinge


----------



## Carndret (21. Januar 2003)

Schon aber was ist wenn ich eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben will wie z.B. "Der Private Key ist ungültig!" usw. (ich programmiere gerade ein Verschlüsselungsprogramm das Text in ein Bild versterckt und vorher mit RSA verschlüsselt...)


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Januar 2003)

Ganz normalen Dialog erstellen
http://www.billday.com/Classes/Docs/java.awt.Dialog.html

Und ein Button draufpacken, ich glaub ich versteh dein Problem nicht


----------

